# Cards Against Humanity



## Breath Mint (Jul 23, 2016)

It's a card game for bad people. I play it sometimes online; it's hilarious. Has anyone ever played it or would be interested in playing?


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm down for a game rn.

I really want the card game but I don't really have anyone that's play, so I stick to the online version, it's great.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

I can play a game or two rn. I play it every so often online with a few friends. I'm a terrible kid already so no need to worry


----------



## moonford (Jul 23, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I'm down for a game rn.
> 
> I really want the card game but I don't really have anyone that's play, so I stick to the online version, it's great.



Can anyone give me a link? 

I'd love to play. ^^


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 23, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Can anyone give me a link?
> 
> I'd love to play. ^^



here's the link to the online version

(obviously this game isn't really child friendly or whatever, so I hope it's okay to post)


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 23, 2016)

I had no idea you could play online. I will have to try this!


----------



## maekii (Jul 23, 2016)

I play it online all the time with my close friends, I find the game really fun and entertaining.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Who's gonna set the game up?


----------



## moonford (Jul 23, 2016)

VM me if you want to play. c:


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

hey guys i set up a game
http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=66
password: tacos


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 23, 2016)

i've played it once irl with a large group of people. i think there were like 10 of us and we were staying at a air b&b for a trip. i never had any interest in playing before, but i actually had fun! i even tied as the winner for one of the games lmao. i don't think i'd play it online though, especially not with people i don't know.


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

i've never played it.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 23, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> hey guys i set up a game
> http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=66
> password: tacos



hey guys join this game :^)


----------



## Saylor (Jul 23, 2016)

I play the card game sometimes with friends and it's fun! I've never tried playing online, though.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 23, 2016)

This thread had more success than I was expecting lol


----------



## moonford (Jul 23, 2016)

That sucks, come on people join! c:


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 23, 2016)

People don't want to play with Grandma and I because we're too good


----------



## vel (Jul 23, 2016)

i freaking love that game, i can show how immature and disgusting i am and win at the same time.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, the first game died after everyone left because we were dominating so badly. Maybe we can try another time


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 28, 2016)

Bumping


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

yus lets do a few games


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm up for it if anyone wants I guess, just saying my timezone will probably suck but still


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't mind playing (　＾∇＾)


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 28, 2016)

THIS game!

I watched my friend play it, it was a laugh fest.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm up for a few games if we have enough people!


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

here's the game https://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=170
password: meme


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm on ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ

- - - Post Merge - - -

So many card sets


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> here's the game https://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=170
> password: meme



didn't work js


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

It worked for me (?∀`)


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

i think the game expired :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



MochiACNL said:


> It worked for me (?∀`)



i got lagged out making you the host, did you change the password?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

aha i see well hmu if you're on again


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

Nah, it's still meme but I left the game.. I felt so lonely

- - - Post Merge - - -

should I host this time ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Nah, it's still meme but I left the game.. I felt so lonely



well if it worked i'd joined well


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 28, 2016)

https://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=173 new game


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 28, 2016)

You alright?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

i'll be on for like 2 tops 3 hours more i think depends abit but i'll be on unless it dc me


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

ayy anyone up for a game or two?


----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ayy anyone up for a game or two?



I'll play


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=71


pw: turts

lemme know if it lags or don't work and i will re create it and such also feel free to join =D


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 29, 2016)

Frick, I missed it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Frick, I missed it



Aye ****s well I had to go last night stupid timezones.. hope I can do another tonight or tomorrow ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

boop, anyone on for a game or two? :0


----------



## himeki (Jul 31, 2016)

Sheila said:


> boop, anyone on for a game or two? :0



yes i would!!!!1


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=95

pw: turts


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll play


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

sweet man we still need moar peeps :cc


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 31, 2016)

If someone PMs me to let me know when you're starting a game, I'd probably join if I'm online. I never notice this thread until it's too late lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

aye ill do it next time then =D


----------



## Charlise (Jul 31, 2016)

https://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=214

Password: deenaisbetterthanu


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

LOL man it was so fun last time I played so if people post here if they want a PM I'll send one out when I can host a game. Also please make sure your internet is stable and browser up to date, it can be kinda frustrating if someone DC all the time.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 3, 2016)

aw damn I missed the last games but yeah please PM me next time there's a game, I'll join. ^


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

maybe gunna host stuff anyone on?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

You guys ready to lose?!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

sure if we find a third ;D


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks like no one else is brave enough to take on the challenge of playing against me


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2016)

i could pm but yeah it would be easier if people actually checked this thread yeah


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 10, 2016)

Bump, I'll be available tomorrow if anyone is still interested


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

i'd be up tonight and maybe tomorrow as well if anyone wanna


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 10, 2016)

^ i'm interested


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

yeah someone else more we need a third mango hmu and ill host. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://pyx-1.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=56

pw: turts

i'll pm if people are online as well


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

Ahaha thanks for last night man that was a blast !!

Might host tonight if people wanna watch me lose


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah last night was fun lmao!! I'm down to play again tonight, if we could get more people tonight that'd be cool too,


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Yeah last night was fun lmao!! I'm down to play again tonight, if we could get more people tonight that'd be cool too,



Yeah, I'll try to pm if I see anyone from here online but would be nice if people checked this thread and feel free to invite people you know as well =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yeah feel free to set up and host anyone here too, I just do cause yeah I wanted it to happen and I'm used to organizing **** so xD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

hola amigo/as, anyone up for some games?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello! What website do you play online on??? Also I'll play if anybody wishes to


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

https://pyx-2.pretendyoure.xyz/zy/game.jsp#game=149

pw: turts

just feel free to join anytime


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

Target sells the game now.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Target sells the game now.


cool story bro.

also thanks for games can't believe i won both lmao


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> cool story bro.
> 
> also thanks for games can't believe i won both lmao



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone hosting a few games tonight?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone on?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 12, 2016)

I could start a game but I'd prefer to have at least 4 players. It appears we have three right now


----------



## pottingston (Aug 12, 2016)

Heck yeah I got a custom deck full of crappy inside jokes


----------

